# Smoked fish dip



## rather be in the keys (Oct 17, 2009)

I've got some dolphin fish fillets that I'm looking to smoke and make into fish dip.

Anyone have any recipes for smoked fish dip?


----------



## cajunsmoke13 (Oct 17, 2009)

Here is one, don't know how it will work, but the cookbook (Prejean's) it is from has some awesome recipes and they are good.

2 Pounds smoked fish
1/4 Cup Butter
1/2 Cup Finely Diced Onion
1/2 Cup Finely Diced Pepper
1/2 Cup Finely Diced Celery
1/2 TSP Granulated Garlic
2 TSP Salt
2 TSP Sugar
1 TSP Lemon Juice
1 TSP Cayenne Pepper
1/2 TSP Black Pepper
1/2 Cup Finely Chopped Parsley
2 TSP Tabasco
1 Cup Mayonnaise

Use your fingers, flake the fish apart into small pieces

In a skillet over high heat, melt butter.  Add onion, bell pepper, and celery.  Stir well and saute until onion begins to brown.  Remove from heat and transfer mixture to bowl.

To sauteed mixture, add garlic, salt, sugar, lemon juice, cayenne, black pepper, green onion, parsley, tabasco, and Mayo.  Mix well.  Carefully fold in flaked fish until thoroughly mixed.  Cover and refrigerate 24 hours before serving...


----------



## bluefrog (Oct 18, 2009)

www.3men.com has several smoked fish dip recipes and directions for smoking fish several ways.

Scott


----------



## rather be in the keys (Oct 18, 2009)

Thanks.  It'll have to be later.  I did chicken today.


----------



## mballi3011 (Oct 18, 2009)

Cajun smoke gives you a really good recipe for fish dip. I tried to find the other one I know of here but no results and if I fine it I will pm you with it.


----------



## clrgator (Nov 19, 2009)

Curious to see how the Mahi turns out....I wouldn't think that would be oily enough to smoke.


----------



## scubadoo97 (Nov 19, 2009)

Mahi will work fine.  Not a super oily fish but will smoke well.  Not as forgiving if you over cook it.  I don't cook by recipe but I often use a side of salmon for smoked fish dip.  I like to include fine diced onion, celery, red or yellow peppers, salt, pepper, maybe some old bay, mayo and cream cheese to hold it together, lemon or lime juice and a shot of some heat.  Either tobasco, diced jalepenos or other hot sauce.  I will never do anything exactly the same way. Just cook off the cuff


----------



## downstatesmoker (Nov 19, 2009)

I've got a cream cheese based dip I will post the recipe for when I get home.


----------



## downstatesmoker (Nov 19, 2009)

As promised, the Smoked fish dip recipe:

1 1/2 Cups Smoked Fish, Crumbed
1/2 Cup Milk
8 Ounces Light Cream Cheese, Softened
1/4 Cup Onion, Finely Minced
1 Stalk Celery, Finely Minced
1 Tablespoon Parsley, Finely Minced
3 Teaspoons Sweet Pickle Relish
1/2 Teaspoon Lemon Juice
1 Teaspoon Worcestershire sauce
Cayenne, to taste
salt, to taste
Pepper, to taste

1.    Combine smoked fish and milk in a medium bowl
2.    Cover and Chill for 30 minutes - 1 hour
3.    Stir in rest of the ingredients
4.    Cover and chill for 2-3 hours
5.    Serve with crackers or tasty bread


----------



## wattson (Dec 19, 2009)

I have recently join this site and this is nice idea for providing us information about this recipe. Would you mind to let us know more about this? Thanks!


----------



## downstatesmoker (Dec 19, 2009)

I'm not sure who that was directed at.  If it was me, let me know what else I can help you with and I will be happy to do so.

-Chris


----------



## saltysandman (May 13, 2018)

i've tasted none better than this recipe. honestly this should be made a sticky. gotta credit those who found this old thread.



downstatesmoker said:


> As promised, the Smoked fish dip recipe:
> 
> 1 1/2 Cups Smoked Fish, Crumbed
> 1/2 Cup Milk
> ...


----------



## saltysandman (May 13, 2018)

made mine with kingfish


----------



## banderson7474 (Jun 26, 2018)

saltysandman said:


> made mine with kingfish


Did you use the sweet relish too?  That's the only thing that gives me pause.  I'm not much of a relish guy.


----------



## saltysandman (Jun 26, 2018)

banderson7474 said:


> Did you use the sweet relish too?  That's the only thing that gives me pause.  I'm not much of a relish guy.




yes, the sweet relish works great. i think it adds a slight tone of sweetness. nothing shocking.


----------

